# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  mengganti email

## gunung sari koi

saya mau mengganti email saya, apa saya langsung ubah di papan pengaturan pengguna atau melalui cara lain, mohon informasinya, trims

----------


## ad666

yup, Papan pengaturan>Ubah pengaturan account

----------


## seven7colour

> yup, Papan pengaturan>Ubah pengaturan account


Thanks Om.....pasti berguna nantinya....(kalau mau ganti email)  ::

----------

